# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Going to Spain-need some advice

## Leof

Hello!  ::   
I am planing to go to Spain this Summer and hope anyone will give me the idea about**:
How far is Segovia town from Madrid? (I've found it on the map already  but it's unclear what scale and spaces are shown there)
If you know this city, then what is the best way to reach it?
What kind of transport is the best way to go across the country - train? buses? car?
Could you compare the local prices (for food, hotels, transport and museums) with rest of Europe?
Are the big cities overfilled by tourists in Summer, or one can bare?
What's the attitude of the Spanish people towards Russia and Russians?
Do the locals (not only in the big cities) speak English? 
Thank you!

----------


## Бармалей

You need to talk to Dobry!  ::   
Leof, if you speak English -- which it seems like you do pretty well -- then Spanish isn't really that much more difficult. I'd say it's kind of like Polish or a Western/Southern Slavic language for a Russian. If you're not going until the summer, then you really should try to teach yourself some! You won't be an expert, but it should be something you can pick up a fair bit of!

----------


## BabaYaga

I've been to Spain several times, but always to the south of the country - or to the Canary Islands; so I can't give you any first hand experience about Segovia (it looks lovely though!!!!).... 
But here's what I could find out: 
* Segovia is about 90 km north from Madrid. The easiest way is to fly to Madrid - there is an airport at Valledolid as well, but apparently it's not easy to get to Segovia from there (although it's also only 111 km away). From Madrid, you can go by train (about 5,5 Euros, 2 hours travel) or by bus (la sepulvedana bus company, 6,5 Euros, 1,5 hour). Here's a couple of links you can look at for transport: http://www.lasepulvedana.es/SEG2/index.html http://goeurope.about.com/od/segovia/ http://www.gomadrid.com/transport/madrid-transport.html 
You could of course rent a car, but that's not cheap....   ::  (count roughly 25 euros a day, a bit more if you only rent it a day or two). We usually try to find a place to stay from where we can already do a lot by public transport (which is pretty cheap in Spain),and then rent a car for four days to do longer day trips.  
* prices: ???  I googled for hotels there, and the prices seemed pretty much the same as here in Brussels: going from affordable to way over the top   ::  
Restaurants: if you avoid the typical tourist places (usually those that say "typical Spanish restaurant! we speak English and German!" (  ::  ), they are usually good and not expensive. Try to go where the Spanish themselves go  ::  
* Yes, lots and lots and lots of tourists  ::   They are usually easily recognizable because they're burnt to a fine crisp (especially if they're English)   ::   . But don't let that put you off, Spain is a lovely place, and it's also very big, so you'll always be able to find a quiet corner  ::  
* Spanish attitude: well, again, I can only talk for the Andalucians, the Costa-de-la-Luzians (?????   ::   ::  ), and the good people of the Canary Islands (the Canaries?!   ::   ::  ) - but they are very, very nice, rather quiet (contrary to the clich

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=BabaYaga]I've been to Spain several times, but always to the south of the country - or to the Canary Islands; so I can't give you any first hand experience about Segovia (it looks lovely though!!!!).... 
But here's what I could find out: 
* Segovia is about 90 km north from Madrid. The easiest way is to fly to Madrid - there is an airport at Valledolid as well, but apparently it's not easy to get to Segovia from there (although it's also only 111 km away). From Madrid, you can go by train (about 5,5 Euros, 2 hours travel) or by bus (la sepulvedana bus company, 6,5 Euros, 1,5 hour). Here's a couple of links you can look at for transport: http://www.lasepulvedana.es/SEG2/index.html http://goeurope.about.com/od/segovia/ http://www.gomadrid.com/transport/madrid-transport.html 
You could of course rent a car, but that's not cheap....   ::  (count roughly 25 euros a day, a bit more if you only rent it a day or two). We usually try to find a place to stay from where we can already do a lot by public transport (which is pretty cheap in Spain),and then rent a car for four days to do longer day trips.  
* prices: ???  I googled for hotels there, and the prices seemed pretty much the same as here in Brussels: going from affordable to way over the top   ::  
Restaurants: if you avoid the typical tourist places (usually those that say "typical Spanish restaurant! we speak English and German!" (  ::  ), they are usually good and not expensive. Try to go where the Spanish themselves go  ::  
* Yes, lots and lots and lots of tourists  ::   They are usually easily recognizable because they're burnt to a fine crisp (especially if they're English)   ::   . But don't let that put you off, Spain is a lovely place, and it's also very big, so you'll always be able to find a quiet corner  ::  
* Spanish attitude: well, again, I can only talk for the Andalucians, the Costa-de-la-Luzians (?????   ::   ::  ), and the good people of the Canary Islands (the Canaries?!   ::   ::  ) - but they are very, very nice, rather quiet (contrary to the clich

----------


## TATY

Spain is one of the most popular tourist destinations in the world, especially for other Europeans. For decades it has been the favourite place for Brits and Germans.  
When it comes to prices, British people can't offer than good advice everyting is expensive here, but Spain is much cheaper than Britain. Being Russian things will be more expensive for you. 
I've only been to Barcelona, anyway, which is in the North-East of the country. You should definately try and see it though! But they speak Catalan there, which is a different language. Sort of like a cross between French and Spanish

----------


## Бармалей

> Spain is one of the most popular tourist destinations in the world, especially for other Europeans. For decades it has been the favourite place for Brits and Germans.  
> When it comes to prices, British people can't offer than good advice everyting is expensive here, but Spain is much cheaper than Britain. Being Russian things will be more expensive for you. 
> I've only been to Barcelona, anyway, which is in the North-East of the country. You should definately try and see it though! But they speak Catalan there, which is a different language. Sort of like a cross between French and Spanish

 I'm about to show my astounding ignorance (and I theoretically had 4 years of Spanish language) and admit that I didn't know Catalan was spoken in Barcelona. I suppose that's why "c" is prounounced "th" there (like Barthelona)?
Oh, and, this wouldn't be complete without a picture of the most famous Barcelonan:   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Spain is one of the most popular tourist destinations in the world, especially for other Europeans. For decades it has been the favourite place for Brits and Germans.  
> When it comes to prices, British people can't offer than good advice everyting is expensive here, but Spain is much cheaper than Britain. Being Russian things will be more expensive for you. 
> I've only been to Barcelona, anyway, which is in the North-East of the country. You should definately try and see it though! But they speak Catalan there, which is a different language. Sort of like a cross between French and Spanish   I'm about to show my astounding ignorance (and I theoretically had 4 years of Spanish language) and admit that I didn't know Catalan was spoken in Barcelona. I suppose that's why "c" is prounounced "th" there (like Barthelona)?

 No 
C (before an I, or E) and Z are both pronounced as Th in Northern Spain. That's standard Castillian (European) Spanish accent. In the South and Latin America they pronounce them as s/z. 
Cerca = Therka
Empezar = empethar
diez = dieth 
S = s
If you pronounce cerca as "serka", or empezar as "empesar" you will sound Latin American/from the South of Spain. 
Barcelona is the captial of Catalunya, so it is very much spoken there. Everyone speaks Spanish as well of course. But stuff is billingual. Like on the metro the announcer is in Spanish and Catalan.

----------


## Бармалей

> No 
> C and Z are both pronounced as Th in Northern Spain. That's standard Castillian (European) Spanish accent. In the South and Latin America they pronounce them as s/z. 
> Barcelona is the captial of Catalunya, so it is very much spoken there. Everyone speaks Spanish as well of course. But stuff is billingual. Like on the metro the announcer is in Spanish and Catalan.

 OK, well that makes sense I suppose. I just remember our idiot Spanish teacher made a big deal about telling us all the time that "c" = "th" in parts of Spain -- he'd always say "Barthelona" because he thought he was cool (and he wasn't from Barcelona -- he was full blown Anglo-idiot). Actually, he was a lesbotard. I hated that man.   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  No 
> C and Z are both pronounced as Th in Northern Spain. That's standard Castillian (European) Spanish accent. In the South and Latin America they pronounce them as s/z. 
> Barcelona is the captial of Catalunya, so it is very much spoken there. Everyone speaks Spanish as well of course. But stuff is billingual. Like on the metro the announcer is in Spanish and Catalan.   OK, well that makes sense I suppose. I just remember our idiot Spanish teacher made a big deal about telling us all the time that "c" = "th" in parts of Spain -- he'd always say "Barthelona" because he thought he was cool (and he wasn't from Barcelona -- he was full blown Anglo-idiot). Actually, he was a lesbotard. I hated that man.

 Also 
in -ado(s), -ido(s), -ada, -ida and other places, D is pronounced _like_ the th in *th*e 
[b][d] appears initially or after nasals (donde) and [l], approximant [

----------


## Бармалей

How many languages DO you know, TATY?

----------


## TATY

> How many languages DO you know, TATY?

 Thousands 
I did Spanish at school for 6 years. But that was two years ago now and I have forgotten it all   ::  
Did French at school for 5 years.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley  How many languages DO you know, TATY?   Thousands 
> I did Spanish at school for 6 years. But that was two years ago now and I have forgotten it all   
> Did French at school for 5 years.

 You'd be surprised at what you'd remember though. I couldn't form the first sentence on my own en espanol, but I can understand a shockingly large amount of text when I read it...

----------


## Leof

Thank you alot guys for so particular answers, advices and help!

----------


## basurero

> Thank you a lot guys for such particular/precise answers, advice and help!

  

> Hello!  
> I am planing to go to Spain this Summer and hope someone will give me an idea about**:
> How far is Segovia town from Madrid? (I've found it on the map already but it's unclear what scale and spaces are shown there)
> If you know this city, then what is the best way to reach it?
> What kind of transport is the best way to go across the country - train? buses? car?
> Could you compare the local prices (for food, hotels, transport and museums) with rest of Europe?
> Are the big cities overcrowded with tourists in Summer, or can one bear it?
> What's the attitude of the Spanish people towards Russia and Russians?
> Do the locals (not only in the big cities) speak English? 
> Thank you!

 несколько исправлений.   ::

----------


## Leof

Thank you!  ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Thank you!

 Леоф, наверное ты знаешь, а просто случайно сделал ошибку, но помни, что на англиском "so" and "such" похожи слов "так" и "такой" на русском! А также "alot" -- это очень обычная ошибка -- а с хороший причиной, т.к. это неформалное слово (преп англиского бы бил тебя!). Нормально для разговорной практики, но никогда пользовать формально.

----------


## Leof

yes. I don't know why I wrote so instead of such - now I feel the difference (I hope  ::  ) 
am I right thinking that _such_ always demands to have the _noun_ after it?
I mean in such _cases_ (no did you see that??? it was a NOUN!!!) like: 
It is so helful
It is so helpfully
but - it is _such_ helpful _information_
mmm  ::   
if Truth then I understood. 
and I used _alot_ because I saw it a lot of times in the Internet, being unsure what it is - the typo or correct word. 
Does it mean that I can't write _alot_  ever? 
Thank you   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Leof  Thank you!    Леоф, наверное, ты знаешь, а просто случайно сделал ошибку, но помни, что на английском "so" and "such" похожи на слова "так" и "такой" в русском! А также "alot" -- это очень обычная ошибка -- а с хорошей причиной, т.к. это неформальное слово (преп английского бы бил тебя!). Нормально для разговорной практики, но _нельзя  использовать_ формально.

----------

